# emerge portage -> funktioniert nicht

## RaymaN

Hallo,

ich versuche "emerge portage" zu machen, aber ich bekomme immer folgendene Fehlermeldung:

booker files # emerge portage

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.0.48-r1 to /

>>> md5  :Wink:  portage-2.0.48-r1.tar.bz2

[portage-2.0.48-r1] sandbox: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3' not found (required by [portage-2.0.48-r1] sandbox)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegt?

ray

----------

## beejay

 *RaymaN wrote:*   

> [portage-2.0.48-r1] sandbox: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3' not found (required by [portage-2.0.48-r1] sandbox)
> 
> 

 

Es liegt genau daran. - Du hast glibc-2.3.x nicht installiert. Und wenn Du ein unbedarfter Anwender bist, dann würde ich Dir auch zwingend raten, diese nicht zu installieren - wenn Du nicht vorsichtig bist, dann kann es Dein System zerstören (Ich habe schon von Ex-Gentoo-Developern Geschichten über die Notwendigkeit des Einspielens von Backups gehört  :Wink:  . Die glibc-2.3.x war nämlich letzte Woche für lurze Zeit von ~x86 nach x86 gerutscht)

----------

## RaymaN

meine glibc-version:

*  sys-libs/glibc

      Latest version available: 2.3.1-r4

      Latest version installed: 2.3.1-r4

      Size of downloaded files: 17,701 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/libc.html

      Description: GNU libc6 (also called glibc2) C library

ray

----------

## beejay

Hmmm...   :Confused: 

----------

## Beforegod

Benutzt du den Stable oder den Unstable Bereich (x86 oder ~x86)?

Wenn stable schau mal nach einem emerge sync ob nicht wieder eine ältere GLIBC Version vorhanden ist.

Ansonsten (unstable) einfach mal env-update eingeben und nochmal probieren..

----------

## RaymaN

Hallo,

also ich hab den Stable-bereich benutzt. Nach einem

```
emerge sync
```

bekomme ich immer noch die geiche Fehlermeldung. Ich hab auch festgestellt, das ich gar nichts mehr emergen kann, ich bekomm immer wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Fehlermeldung:

```

booker root # emerge portage

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.0.48-r1 to /

>>> md5 ;-) portage-2.0.48-r1.tar.bz2

[portage-2.0.48-r1] sandbox: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3' not found (required by [portage-2.0.48-r1] sandbox)

```

verdammt, was kann ich tun?

ray

----------

## Beforegod

Die schnellste und beste Lösung wäre es, das Portage Rescue System aufzuspielen. Ein Versuch wäre es auch wert, eine ältere Portage Version runterzuladen, diese per Hand zu übersetzen und dann damit ein emerge portage-2.0.47 zu machen, damit das ganze wieder einwandfrei funktioniert.

Oder aber, Du nutzt kurzzeitig den Unstable Bereich um auf die alte Glibc runterzufahren und eine ältere Portage Version einzuspielen.

----------

## Genone

was sagt denn 

```
ls -ld /lib/libc*.so
```

----------

## RaymaN

@Beforegod:

Wie kann ich es denn per Hand erledigen?

Ray

----------

## RaymaN

Hallo,

also wenn ich das rescue einspielen will, dann bekomm ich:

```

 tar -xjpUvf /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/portage-rescue-2.0.47-r10-x86.tbz2 -C /

etc/

tar: etc: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

etc/make.conf

etc/make.globals

etc/etc-update.conf

etc/dispatch-conf.conf

lib/

tar: lib: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

lib/libsandbox.so

usr/

tar: usr: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/bin/

tar: usr/bin: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/bin/xpak

usr/bin/repoman

usr/bin/g-cpan.pl

usr/bin/emerge

usr/bin/quickpkg

usr/bin/tbz2tool

usr/lib/

tar: usr/lib: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/lib/python2.2/

tar: usr/lib/python2.2: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/

tar: usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/xpak.py

usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py

usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/missingos.so

usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/output.py

usr/lib/portage/

tar: usr/lib/portage: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/lib/portage/bin/

tar: usr/lib/portage/bin: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/lib/portage/bin/pdb

usr/lib/portage/bin/domo

usr/lib/portage/bin/xpak

usr/lib/portage/bin/queryhost.sh

usr/lib/portage/bin/fix-db.pl

usr/lib/portage/bin/dolib.so

usr/lib/portage/bin/donewins

usr/lib/portage/bin/env-update

usr/lib/portage/bin/repoman

usr/lib/portage/bin/dopython

usr/lib/portage/bin/dobin

usr/lib/portage/bin/dodir

usr/lib/portage/bin/dodoc

usr/lib/portage/bin/doexe

usr/lib/portage/bin/dojar

usr/lib/portage/bin/doins

usr/lib/portage/bin/dolib

usr/lib/portage/bin/doman

usr/lib/portage/bin/dosed

usr/lib/portage/bin/dosym

usr/lib/portage/bin/emake

usr/lib/portage/bin/pmake

usr/lib/portage/bin/etc-update

usr/lib/portage/bin/regenworld.sh

usr/lib/portage/bin/dolib.a

usr/lib/portage/bin/sandbox

usr/lib/portage/bin/g-cpan.pl

usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge-webrsync

usr/lib/portage/bin/regenworld

usr/lib/portage/bin/chkcontents

usr/lib/portage/bin/portageq

usr/lib/portage/bin/prepstrip

usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild

usr/lib/portage/bin/dohard

usr/lib/portage/bin/dohtml

usr/lib/portage/bin/doinfo

usr/lib/portage/bin/dosbin

usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge

usr/lib/portage/bin/fowners

usr/lib/portage/bin/fperms

usr/lib/portage/bin/newsbin

usr/lib/portage/bin/prepallman

usr/lib/portage/bin/pkgmerge.new

usr/lib/portage/bin/db-update.py

usr/lib/portage/bin/newbin

usr/lib/portage/bin/newdoc

usr/lib/portage/bin/newexe

usr/lib/portage/bin/newins

usr/lib/portage/bin/newman

usr/lib/portage/bin/dispatch-conf

usr/lib/portage/bin/extra_functions.sh

usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh

usr/lib/portage/bin/preplib.so

usr/lib/portage/bin/pkgmerge

usr/lib/portage/bin/prepinfo

usr/lib/portage/bin/prepallstrip

usr/lib/portage/bin/newlib.a

usr/lib/portage/bin/quickpkg

usr/lib/portage/bin/emergehelp.py

usr/lib/portage/bin/pdb.cgi

usr/lib/portage/bin/prepalldocs

usr/lib/portage/bin/prepallinfo

usr/lib/portage/bin/pkglist

usr/lib/portage/bin/pkgname

usr/lib/portage/bin/newlib.so

usr/lib/portage/bin/g-cpan.pl.log

usr/lib/portage/bin/find-requires

usr/lib/portage/bin/find-packages

usr/lib/portage/bin/tbz2tool

usr/lib/portage/bin/prepall

usr/lib/portage/bin/preplib

usr/lib/portage/bin/prepman

usr/lib/portage/lib/

tar: usr/lib/portage/lib: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/lib/portage/lib/sandbox.bashrc

usr/sbin/

tar: usr/sbin: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/sbin/env-update

usr/sbin/etc-update

usr/sbin/emerge-webrsync

usr/sbin/regenworld

usr/sbin/ebuild

usr/sbin/dispatch-conf

usr/sbin/ebuild.sh

usr/sbin/pkgmerge

usr/share/

tar: usr/share: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/share/doc/

tar: usr/share/doc: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/share/doc/portage-2.0.47-r10/

tar: usr/share/doc/portage-2.0.47-r10: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/share/doc/portage-2.0.47-r10/ChangeLog.gz

usr/share/man/

tar: usr/share/man: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/share/man/man1/

tar: usr/share/man/man1: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/share/man/man1/ebuild.1.gz

usr/share/man/man1/repoman.1.gz

usr/share/man/man1/etc-update.1.gz

usr/share/man/man1/emerge.1.gz

usr/share/man/man1/env-update.1.gz

usr/share/man/man5/

tar: usr/share/man/man5: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

usr/share/man/man5/ebuild.5.gz

usr/share/man/man5/make.conf.5.gz

bzip2: (stdin): trailing garbage after EOF ignored

var/

tar: var: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

var/tmp/

tar: var/tmp: Kann unlink nicht ausführen.: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer

var/tmp/.keep

tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.

```

----------

## Genone

Die "Fehler" sind normal und unbedenklich, die werden durch das .tbz2 Format verursacht, tar kommt damit noch nicht ganz klar.

----------

## beejay

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Die "Fehler" sind normal und unbedenklich, die werden durch das .tbz2 Format verursacht, tar kommt damit noch nicht ganz klar.

 

Das steht übrigens auch in der README fürs Rescue...   :Confused: 

----------

## RaymaN

Danke für die antworten, allerdings bekomme ich immer noch die Fehlermeldung, wenn ich

```

emerge portage

```

eingebe.

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.0.48-r1 to /

>>> md5 ;-) portage-2.0.48-r1.tar.bz2

[portage-2.0.48-r1] sandbox: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3' not found (required by [portage-2.0.48-r1] sandbox)

```

ray

----------

## RaymaN

noch mal icke  :Smile: 

wenn ich 

```
 ls -ld /lib/libc*.so 
```

 eingebe, dann bekomm ich folgendes

```

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root      1393541 2003-03-26 11:37 /lib/libc-2.2.5.so

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           15 2003-06-01 22:29 /lib/libcom_err.so -> libcom_err.so.2

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        23641 2003-03-26 11:37 /lib/libcrypt-2.2.5.so

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 2003-03-21 12:26 /lib/libcurses.so -> libncurses.so.5.3

```

ray

----------

## Genone

Ok, da liegt der Fehler: dein System ist mit glibc 2.3.x kompiliert, du hast aber aus irgendeinem Grund nur glibc-2.2.5. Du must dir jetzt irgendwoher eine kompilierte 2.3.x glibc besorgen, z.B. von http://dev.gentoo.org/~avenj/bins/. Und merken: niemals glibc downgraden

----------

## RaymaN

ok, ist die bei dir schon vorkompeliert?? was muß ich denn dann genau machen?

ray

----------

## Genone

Lad dir http://dev.gentoo.org/~avenj/bins/glibc-2.3.2-r1.tbz2 runter und entpack es im / Verzeichnis, z.B. mit (ich hoffe mal das tar und bzip2 noch gehen):

```

cd /

tar xjf <Pfad-zur-runtergeladenen-Datei>

```

Wenn das nicht funktioniert bleibt noch der Weg die LiveCD zu booten und glibc von dort zu installieren.

----------

## RaymaN

hallo,

vielen dank für eure hilfe. Ich hab es wieder hinbekommen.   :Smile: 

Thanx,

ray  :Cool: 

----------

